# Panhandler sign



## fralo4truth (Jun 30, 2011)

Just yesterday at an intersection I saw the most interesting pandhandler sign. Of course, you have your traditional ones, but this one struck me quite funny.

'NEED PARTS FOR SPACE SHIP.'
'GOD BLESS'.

And I remember seeing one years ago as well...

'NEED MONEY FOR ALCOHOL RESEARCH.'


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2011)

'NEED MONEY FOR ALCOHOL RESEARCH.'

At least there was some truth in advertising here.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are funny. 

I've seen a few honest ones that say they need money for drugs and alcohol. I laughed.

The worst I ever saw was an obese man (over 400 easy) who was having someone with severe cerebral Palsy go out and make money for him. The man just sat there on his chair while the Palsy guy would limp up and down the medium holding a sign.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2011)

I have seen some signs like that *NEED MONEY FOR A BEER* but what gets me are the people that stand outside the gates of Ft Lewis with *DISABLED VET* signs. I have seen some of these people walk down a hill and get into a BMW and drive away. We have some bold homeless people in Seattle. I agve one guy $5 and he asked for more money. I had one guy volunteer to wait while I went to the ATM because I didn't ahve any cash.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone started notice the homeless or disabled guys that sell packs of M&M's for a few bucks a pop? They started coming around in Houston. I am more likely to give to those guys. If they were a severe drug addict, they would not have the discipline to keep some of the money to buy more M&M's. At least this is my thinking.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 30, 2011)

Slightly off topic but relevant nevertheless... 

Police departments will often ask citizens NOT to give street persons money since it tends to create more problems than it solves. You are best off asking them what their need is and then filling it (hungry -> food; cold -> gloves etc.). You have no idea how many times I have asked a person what they needed when they asked me for cash and then told them I would buy them dinner or get them some gas for their car. Their reply 9 times out of ten? 'Oh don't worry about it' and then move on to their next victim.


----------



## but3leftsdo (Jun 30, 2011)

Poimen said:


> Slightly off topic but relevant nevertheless...
> 
> Police departments will often ask citizens NOT to give street persons money since it tends to create more problems than it solves. You are best off asking them what their need is and then filling it (hungry -> food; cold -> gloves etc.). You have no idea how many times I have asked a person what they needed when they asked me for cash and then told them I would buy them dinner or get them some gas for their car. Their reply 9 times out of ten? 'Oh don't worry about it' and then move on to their next victim.



A couple of years ago I was on my way home from the office and had two pizzas left over from a late meeting (given to me freely). I gave both of them to a panhandler at the intersection near the highway on-ramp. The next day on the way into work he came up to me at the light and thanked me for them. He said it was the best meal he and his family had eaten for a week. Don't know if he was on the level or not, God knows. Scripture teaches that God examines the thoughts and intentions of our heart. I am not advocating that we give to every panhandler we see, but in this case I felt compelled within my spirit to do so.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 30, 2011)

When I worked in local TV news in North Carolina, we did an "investigation" to find out what these guys make. We had an experienced panhandler teach our reporter the tricks of the trade, then the reporter went out undercover to see how he'd do. He made $17 in an hour and a half.

The homeless guys he learned from said that was about average, and enough cash to get them through the day. Some cheap food and a bottle of something to wash it down with.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I made 11.33 an hour.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, and the experienced panhandlers said to never advertise "will work for food." Some people actually try to give you work to do.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 30, 2011)

Best one that I've heard of was the guy who had the sign that said, "Bet you can't hit me with a quarter!"


----------



## Rufus (Jun 30, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Best one that I've heard of was the guy who had the sign that said, "Bet you can't hit me with a quarter!"



A friend of mine and I did that once, we made a few dollars.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 30, 2011)

A friend in college put on a suit, grabbed a briefcase, and held up a sign on a street median that said, "Will work for 30,000 and company car." He gave his resume to 5-6 folks, received a good 10 business cards, and made the front page of the local town paper the next morning.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Best one that I've heard of was the guy who had the sign that said, "Bet you can't hit me with a quarter!"
> ...



Beware of the creative thinker who may use a 25 penny shotgun blast


----------



## Rufus (Jun 30, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne said:
> ...



I think we got some nickels and dimes, I had a sign that said "Honk if you think I'm attractive".......a lot of bikers honked at me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 30, 2011)

Poimen said:


> Slightly off topic but relevant nevertheless...
> 
> Police departments will often ask citizens NOT to give street persons money since it tends to create more problems than it solves. You are best off asking them what their need is and then filling it (hungry -> food; cold -> gloves etc.). You have no idea how many times I have asked a person what they needed when they asked me for cash and then told them I would buy them dinner or get them some gas for their car. Their reply 9 times out of ten? 'Oh don't worry about it' and then move on to their next victim.



Ditto


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Jun 30, 2011)

Poimen said:


> Slightly off topic but relevant nevertheless...
> 
> Police departments will often ask citizens NOT to give street persons money since it tends to create more problems than it solves. You are best off asking them what their need is and then filling it (hungry -> food; cold -> gloves etc.). You have no idea how many times I have asked a person what they needed when they asked me for cash and then told them I would buy them dinner or get them some gas for their car. Their reply 9 times out of ten? 'Oh don't worry about it' and then move on to their next victim.



My wife and kids keep our cars stocked with "homeless bags" that we give out to homeless whenever we see them. The bag is a gallon ziploc bag that typically contains new socks, toothbrush and toothpaste, some food, and a hand written note from my kids saying that we are praying for them, etc...


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2011)

On one occasion my family was walking toward AT&T Park (Giants Stadium) in San Francisco and next to the sidewalk was a man with a "Need money for Weed" sign. People thought it was hilarious and were giving him decent-sized bills to cover his expenses. Good ol' California.


----------



## Andres (Jul 1, 2011)

I never give to panhandlers. In Abilene there are plenty of places they can get a hot meal and/or bed to sleep in. There is absolutely no need for them to be out begging.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 1, 2011)

Matthew Tringali said:


> My wife and kids keep our cars stocked with "homeless bags" that we give out to homeless whenever we see them. The bag is a gallon ziploc bag that typically contains new socks, toothbrush and toothpaste, some food, and a hand written note from my kids saying that we are praying for them, etc...



We do homeless bags too. Our bags usually contain food, an emergency blanket in the winter (one of those 98 cents foil ones) and a tract from irishcalvinist.com (which their url is now Ordinary Pastor | Calibrated by the gospel.), and occasionally vitamins. We give things that will keep ... like pop tarts, cliff bars, chocolate, crackers and packets of oatmeal. Each bag is different, but I've never had a homeless man or woman act dissatisfied with it.


----------

